# can scats do good in saltwater



## bad kid (Jul 15, 2009)

i want to get a scat today for my saltwater tank will it work?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

A scat can live in a full marine environment. However, they require a good amount of space and are not suited for most situations. What type of setup do you have? Tank size? Other livestock?


----------



## bad kid (Jul 15, 2009)

Pasfur said:


> A scat can live in a full marine environment. However, they require a good amount of space and are not suited for most situations. What type of setup do you have? Tank size? Other livestock?


 i have a 55 gallon tank with 1 cleaner wrasse 1 yellowtail blue damselfish 2 green chromis


----------

